# Decongestant Aggravation



## imp (Sep 11, 2015)

Use Pseudoephedrine for congestion. Others raise B.P., but buying it a hassle. At Wally-World yesterday, pack of 20 tablets, 12-hour dosage, so 2 per day, they would not sell me 2 packages. Moreover, they would not sell me another for 30 days!

So, I get 10 days worth, assuming daily use, not really so, fortunately, and have to wait 20 days more with no med.

Just getting this off my chest, wondering if others have similar problems. Wonder if a Dr. prescription could get more at one time.    imp


----------



## chic (Sep 12, 2015)

If that's an OTC medication (Pseudophedrine hydrochloride??) I don't understand why they limit the amount you can buy?


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 12, 2015)

Because they cause rebound congestion; 10 days max at one time....then you need at least a week off, or else the congestion gets worse.
also, pseudo ephedrine is a drug of choice for illegal manufacture.
the pharmacist is trying to help you, and stay within the law....


----------



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

chic said:


> If that's an OTC medication (Pseudophedrine hydrochloride??) I don't understand why they limit the amount you can buy?



It is OTC, but has become regulated by Federal Law, sales requiring the electronic signing by purchaser of a Federal affidavit stating that purchaser understands the drug may only be used by the buyer for the purpose stated, may not be resold, given away, or used to produce....blah, blah, under penalty of a fine of $500,000 and or imprisonent. Every sale of it requires positive identification, the law further requires local law enforcement to review monthly purchases on an individual basis. Doubtful they do this, in my mind. 

Pseudoephedrine is used as a pre-cursor to Methamphetamine, yet is a most useful decongestant. The passage of this law was one of the more ridiculous examples of the futility of the "War on Drugs".   imp


----------



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Because they cause rebound congestion; 10 days max at one time....then you need at least a week off, or else the congestion gets worse.
> also, pseudo ephedrine is a drug of choice for illegal manufacture.
> *the pharmacist is trying to help you, and stay within the law*....



Maybe true, but, like any business, and especially since it is OTC, turning away sales is unrealistic. More likely, the pharmacy fears retribution by authorities. Similar to banks requiring reporting to the IRS, fund transfers of LESS than $10,000, which must be reported by law.   imp


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2015)

Pseudophedrine makes me feel like a cat on a hot tin roof.  I avoid it like the plague.  Other OTC things work almost as well for me, but without that jumping out of my skin feeling.


----------



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Pseudophedrine makes me feel like a cat on a hot tin roof.  I avoid it like the plague.  Other OTC things work almost as well for me, but without that jumping out of my skin feeling.



Please tell me what they are. I greatly dislike L.E. scrutinizing what I buy!    imp


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 13, 2015)

As a pharmacist; we have been turning away sales for the last 50 years.....paracetamol, aspirin for children, cough mixtures etc etc.
funnily enough...it is not always about money..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

Nobody better take my nasal spray away..


----------



## imp (Sep 13, 2015)

QS, I got "hooked" years ago on Afrin, had no idea then about "paradoxical rebound". Rough time quitting using it. Now, Nasacort is out OTC, but occasionally it is not doing enough, thus the Pseudoephedrine.   imp


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Nobody better take my nasal spray away..



How do you keep from getting dependent on it,QS? I could barely breathe for the two weeks I stopped using it this past winter...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> How do you keep from getting dependent on it,QS? I could barely breathe for the two weeks I stopped using it this past winter...



I AM dependent on it... I've been using it 66 years.


----------



## imp (Sep 16, 2015)

Mrs. R.: I quit the Afrin after being so dependent on it, I could not leave the house without checking my shirt pocket, like a nicotine addict would. Took it for months, decided one morning I would fight the congestion, breathe through my mouth as long as it took. Next day, still no Afrin. Never bought it again. 

The congestion comes and goes. The medicos coined the strange term "Paradoxical Rebound" for the process where a medication CAUSES the condition it is supposed to help or prevent. It's an unusual game.    imp


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2015)

I ended up going to the doctor, as I was hooked on Afrin, too. Squirted several times a day, up to 12-15 times easy. Doc gave me a prescription spray to use instead, and eventually got off all. This year has been terrible so am using spray once a day.


----------



## imp (Sep 16, 2015)

A relatively new OTC product came off prescription awhile back, Nasacort. I tried it, you must take it once a day, it's a very mild steroid dose, not dangerous, not aerosol, you squeeze a little pump with your fingers, one spray in each nostril. Instructions say effects may not be apparent fro a week or more, which was true. It has helped me quite a bit. I have not taken a decongestant tablet in weeks now.    imp


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2015)

imp said:


> QS, I got "hooked" years ago on Afrin, had no idea then about "paradoxical rebound". Rough time quitting using it. Now, Nasacort is out OTC, but occasionally it is not doing enough, thus the Pseudoephedrine. imp



A friend of mine had the same problem with Sudafed, ( I believe ). It must be awful to experience decongestant rebound and feel worse than before yet be unable to find relief.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I ended up going to the doctor, as I was hooked on Afrin, too. Squirted several times a day, up to 12-15 times easy. Doc gave me a prescription spray to use instead, and eventually got off all. This year has been terrible so am using spray once a day.



I had a ear, nose and throat guy tell me medicated nose sprays were some of the worst things out there. Excessive use of any medicated spray can irritate the sinus linings by drying them out too much. Same for many oral medications. I was told saline solution or salt water spray to keep the sinuses clean and moist to prevent infection can help just as much. You can over do that too. Also said humid environments or vaporizers help as well. 

One last note many people over heat or cool their house or car. Both dry out the sinuses and respiratory system. Dry causes irritation which in turn literally opens one to infection getting into 'cracked' sinus linings.

Allergies, immune problems are another story although maybe a boost in vitamin b & c might help.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 17, 2015)

I use nose spray weekly and never had a problem. Allergies run in our family. My son has said that Flonase is the best stuff he's ever used. I like Claratin too.


----------

